

Datto Acquires Backupify - mdesq
http://blog.backupify.com/2014/12/11/protecting-data-layer-datto-acquires-backupify

======
smilepet_26
yes, that's great news. I believe this acquisition will help Datto make even
stronger and improve Backupify services to great extent.

